# My 22 uses for salt



## jeremiyah

*MY 22 USES FOR SALT
LYME DISEASE: SALT & C
COPD / ASTHMA: A SALT PIPE*

MY 22 USES FOR SALT / LYME DISEASE:

Saline nebulizer treatments will stop dead in its tracks any respiratory transmitted disease.

I am a distributor for Sea Agri Sea Salt over the SW MO, SE KS, NE OK, and NW AR REGION, THE Oz-ARK Plateau.
This was part of my letter to the people who are ordering full pallets (23 out of 24 pallets on the first semi-load).
Below it are sections on uses for salt, and some thoughts on having it set aside in a food storage system for emergency use: for food, for medicinal use, and for monetary exchange.
Please feel free to use it, edit it, & forward it as you see fit...
Please at least read parts of:
1. MY 22 USES FOR SALT WHICH ADD
GREATLY TO ITS INVESTMENT VALUE
(Hint: You can cure meat & hides with salt...what about...)

2.****LYME DISEASE & SALT & C****

3. PRINTABLE Salt and Vitamin C PROTOCOL:

4.****COPD DISEASE & A SALT PIPE****

Jerry

FRIENDS,

I WANT TO MAKE A SPECIAL PLEA THAT YOU TRY TO SET SAME BAGS ASIDE FOR "SURVIVAL TIMES" AND FOR EXCLUSIVE USE IN "HARD TIMES," PANDEMICS, & THUS FOR BARTER & TRADE. I AM EXTENDING SPECIAL FREE SHIPPING TO YOU SO YOU CAN AFFORD TO DO THIS.
PLEASE ENCOURAGE FAMILIES YOU KNOW TO STORE A 50# BAG ASIDE, AND NEVER USE IT UNLESS THEY ABSOLUTELY MUST. KEEP AS MUCH AS YOU CAN ASIDE FOR THAT REASON AS WELL; AS MUCH AS A TON OR MORE. SELL SOME OF IT AND MAKE ENOUGH TO ALLOW YOU TO DO THESE THINGS.
***************************
There are just a few pallets left to be spoken for, but being listed as distributors, we will start putting together the next semi-load fairly soon. Some of you who wanted more than one pallet, have not told me that anyone else wanted a pallet, so your contacts may have to take one of your pallets, and you can start planning for the next truck load. Also, like last time, I will have a limited number of individual bags available from one split pallet if anyone wants to try a bag, or you can sell them one. RETAIL IS 45.00 / BAG, AND SEA AGRI DISCOUNTS TO 38.00. 10 lb bags are 15.00, and one lb is 4.00.
I think that $38.00 is more than fair for anyone who wants to buy just a bag or two. With shipping, I paid about 68 bucks for the first sample bag I got. We also plan to do 1 and 10 lb bags, as samples, and sell them for the same as on the Sea Agri site...maybe even sift some out to have clean salt for household use.
THE FREE SHIPPING TO THE AREA, IS THE MAIN DISCOUNT SO FAR AS I AM CONCERNED: THAT IS WORTH ONE OR TWO HUNDRED DOLLARS.
BEYOND THAT, I AM TRYING TO BE ABLE TO MAKE UP FOR A TINY BIT OF WHAT IS GOING ON TWO YEARS OF ELAINE'S LOST INCOME COMPOUNDED BY THE HUGE LEGAL FEES, THAT LOSS, AND THE LEGAL FEES HAVE CUT DRASTICALLY INTO MY RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT CAPABILITY.

***************************

Focus mainly on those who will be using the salt to produce healthier livestock; people who are making money with beef, and dairy. They are the ones who will realize the profit from it almost immediately.
Stockpiling back a bag in with the family food storage here and there from those orders could be the critical difference for many families. When you consider the use of Salt Pipes, Salt Masks, and Nebulizers, to prevent the spread of respiratory transmitted diseases, A 50 pound bag will go a long way in event of a pandemic!!! IT WILL BE WORTH ITS WEIGHT IN GOLD!!!
A man was talking to me about the use of salt in saline nebulizers, and salt inhalers, and actually said: -salt is worth more than gold right now-.
Most families consider a pound of salt a lot, so I do not kid myself that many will stockpile it because it is an intelligent investment, like buying gold and silver, guns, ammo, food, etc. The words will always ring in my ears:
"Buy Bibles, Beans, Bandages, Bullets: in that order folks, in that order.
Buy Bibles, Beans, Bandages, Bullets." -John Trochman, Militia of Montana.
Salt is a major factor in three of those categories: spiritual health, food and medicine, so encourage families to set aside, and storehouse at least one 50 # bag for "survival purposes."
Unfortunately for many people, it will someday be too late to do what may well could have save thousands, if not millions of lives.

*************************
1. MY 22 USES FOR SALT WHICH ADD
GREATLY TO ITS INVESTMENT VALUE
...SOMEONE ASKED WHAT SALT IS USED FOR...

KITCHEN USE: 1.FOR FOOD & 2. COOKING, 3. CANNING,
4. FERMENTATION & PRESERVE FOOD OF ALL KINDS, 5. SALT HIDES,
6. SALT MEATS...
AG USE: 7. ANIMAL STOCK SALT, 8. FOLIAR SPRAY, 9. COMPOST TEA AND 10. BROADCAST FERTILIZER IN: 11. PASTURES, 12. GARDENS,
13. ORCHARDS, 14. VINEYARDS, 15. AQUAPONICS / SEA-PONICS...FOR AGRICULTURAL USE, PLEASE JUST GO TO
http://www.seaagri.com/applications.htm
MEDICINAL USE: 16. BLOOD REPLENISHER, 17. SALT PIPES, ie Salt Inhalers 18. SALT MASKS AND 19. SALT FANS, 20. SALINE NEBULIZERS, ETC ETC AD INFINATUM...MORE BELOW...
MONETARY USE:
21. BARTER & 22. TRADE...IT IS MONEY. IN TIMBUKTU, A MAJOR TRADE ROUTE CITY, SALT OFTEN WAS WORTH MORE THAN GOLD. I am not aware of any other product or commodity which has that distinction.
People are paid a salary, as the Roman soldiers often were, -he is worth his salt- -ye are the salt of the earth- Salt is such a precious commodity, but in our modern age, we are utterly oblivious to its true worth and value.

WHEN YOU CONSIDER ALL OF THE ABOVE, I GUESS I HAVE TIME TO SAY THAT I REALLY BELIEVE SALT WILL BE WORTH MORE THAN GOLD. PERIOD. CERTAINLY MORE THAN SILVER, EXCEPTING SILVER'S COLLOIDAL USAGE. (DID YOU GET YOUR SILVER LUNGS NEBULIZER & GENERATOR?).
SALT IS CHEAP NOW. DIRT CHEAP. IT WILL NOT BE LATER.
SO GET IT NOW.
I HAVE MANY TIMES MORE INVESTED IN SALT THAN IN SILVER... IN TRUTH ABOUT 50,000 TIMES MORE IF YOU CONSIDER HOW MUCH I HAVE MANAGED TO GET INTO PEOPLE'S HOMES WHO LIVE IN MY COUNTY.
ALL I CAN SAY IS, BUY WHAT YOU CAN. SELL WHAT YOU CAN TO FRIENDS / FAMILY. IT IS ONE OF THE MOST BASIC, MOST CRUCIAL, NECESSARY, "NON-DISCRETIONARY" SUBSTANCES ON EARTH, AND WE ARE SO ABYSMALLY IGNORANT OF HOW LIFE-CRITICAL IT IS.
IT IS LIFE --FOR PEOPLE, FOR PLANTS, FOR ANIMALS, BECAUSE WE ARE ALL 70% WATER, THE SAME AS THE WATER CONTENT OF THE EARTH, AND WE ALL NEED MINERALS, MICRO-MINERALS, AND SALT IS THE PERFECT BALANCE OF THOSE LIFE-CRITICAL MINERALS. IT IS "BLOOD COCKTAIL" FOR HEMORRHAGING MOTHERS, OR ANYONE ELSE WHO HAS LOST BLOOD. BLOOD IS ONE ATOM DIFFERENT FROM CHLOROPHYLL, PERHAPS, BUT SALT IS THE GREATEST, NATURAL, READILY AVAILABLE, BLOOD REPLENISHER.
THERE IS A REASON THAT MESSIAH DESCRIBED HIS FOLLOWERS AS BEING "THE SALT OF THE EARTH." THEY ARE LIFE PRESERVERS, AND SALT WILL PRESERVE YOUR FOOD, YOUR LIVES, AND YOUR ANIMALS LIVES.

IF YOU HAVE A FINANCIAL "PORTFOLIO," THEN CONSIDER WISELY, MAKING SALT A PART OF THAT INVESTMENT EXPENDITURE.
FOR THE LOW INVESTMENT AMOUNT LEVEL AT PRESENT, I WOULD SAY BE SURE THAT YOU HAVE ABOUT FOUR TIMES THE CURRENT MONETARY VALUE IN SALT THAN I DO IN GOLD AND SILVER. I DO. I WOULD SPEND GOLD OR SILVER TO BUY SALT IF I HAD VERY MUCH IN METALS.
YOU CANNOT PRESERVE LIFE, MEAT, FOODS, HIDES, OR SEASON FOOD (WITHOUT WHICH PEOPLE WILL DIE) WITH GOLD. SILVER WILL HELP WITH COLLOIDAL SILVER, SO IT WILL DOUBLE AS MEDICINAL AND MONETARY USAGE ALSO, SAME AS SALT. GOLD WILL BE AS WORTHLESS AS IT WAS IN GERMANY: "THE GARDEN WAS WORTH MORE THAN THE GOLD." PEOPLE WITH GOLD WERE SENT ON DOWN THE ROAD...

LISTEN TO DR JOEL WALLACH:
DEAD DOCTORS DON'T LIE

http://www.kingmaker.net/DeadDoctorstxt.html

http://www.majesticearth-minerals.com/default.php

MINERALS GIVE LIFE. AFTER MANY AUTOPSIES, HE CONCLUDED THAT EVERY DEATH WAS NOT DUE TO OLD AGE, DISEASES, ETC, BUT MINERAL (SALT, WHICH IS WHAT HE SELLS) DEFICIENCY.
"WILL WORK FOR SALT" ) ...
FOR SEA AGRI / SEA-90 SEA SALT
"DON'T THINK THAT YOU "HAVE TO" BUY SALT!!!
LOOK ON IT AS THE MOST INTELLIGENT AND PROFITABLE
INVESTMENT YOU WILL EVER MAKE IN YOUR LIFE!!!"

2.****LYME DISEASE & SALT & C****

Hey guys,

I want to preface this with one quick (I hope) YEAH, RIGHT!!!) story...well, I lied already, OK, so two quick (scratch that) stories:

A physician friend contacted me for help for a 40 year old woman who is dying of Lymes "DIS-EASE."
Oddly enough, both stories involve a 40 year old woman!!! In both cases, in so many words, HER DOCTORS TOLD HER SHE HAS A SHORT TIME TO LIVE, AND THAT THERE IS NOTHING THEY CAN DO FOR HER!!! (HER INSURANCE IS PROBABLY DRAINED, SAME AS WHEN THEY KILLED MY FATHER. WHEN INSURANCE RUNS OUT, SO DO "OPTIONS" AND SUDDENLY, YOU ARE TOLD TO "GO HOME AND DIE; THERE IS NOTHING WE CAN DO FOR YOU!!!")
AHHH....SEE THE POST(S) BELOW...PLEASE READ BOTH OF THEM!!!!

...NUFF SAID PEOPLE!!! GO FOR IT!!! GET TO WORK!!!
AND THANK YOU FOR HELPING IN THIS COOPERATIVE CAMPAIGN EFFORT!!!
I GUARANTEE THAT MANY PEOPLE WILL BE IMMEASURABLY BLESSED, EVEN TO SAVING PEOPLE'S LIVES BY YOUR EFFORTS!!!

1. LYME DISEASE & SALT & C:

Hello Jerry,
I'm going to try to help a 40yo friend overcome her illness. She said the docs told her they were uncertain how much longer she would live. They have tried so many therapies. She apparently is suffering from arsenic poisoning and Lymes disease both. I would appreciate your thoughts about her situation and info on grounding therapy. Maybe crystal shocker therapy? She is physically miserable and you know how depressing a bleak prognosis (a slow miserable death at a relatively young age). How much would a grounding sheet cost? Thanks in advance. ~ G*****

G*****,

1. GROUNDING SYSTEMS
2. SALT & C THERAPY
3. NEGATIVE ION GENERATOR
4. OXYGENATION
5. COLLOIDAL SILVER
6. DETOX!!! SWEAT LODGE // INFRARED SAUNA
7. MY ENERGY BALANCING / PROTECTING SYSTEM
8. DR SUNSHINE, DR FRESH AIR, DR EXERCISE!!!

1.
I AM SENDING THIS TO OUR FRIEND JULIE ALSO. SHE HANDLES THE GROUNDING SYSTEMS. I WOULD ABSOLUTELY SAY IT WOULD BE GOOD FOR HER.
I HAVE WRITTEN A LOT ON THIS. IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS, ASK, OTW, I WILL JUST LET YOU HANDLE IT.
WATCH DAVID WOLFE ON GROUNDING. IN ONE VID, THEY GROUNDED SOME PLANTS IN WATER; WOW!!!

***************************

2. ON LYMES, AND ABOUT ANY OTHER DISEASE,
LOOK AT AND HAVE HER DO THE SALT & C THERAPY:
http://www.lymephotos.com/update.html

THE MAIN SITE IS DOWN:

lymephotos
lymephotos.com/Cached
After 13 years of suffering with Lyme disease, a possible cure has been stumbled upon. A cumulative effect of much research has produced the possibility that ...

BUT THIS ONE WORKS!!! STRANGE!!!

http://lymephotos.com/

http://www.lymephotos.com/update.html

The Original and the Free
Since the discovery and successful development of the Salt-Vitamin C treatment by persons at lymephotos.com and the creation of the website itself, many, many persons have tried the treatment, having varying degrees of success, and many of these same persons write us regularly to keep us abreast of their situations. To all these correspondents we are grateful. We answer as many emails as we can and offer encouragement to all sufferers from those parasitic diseases that seem to defy canonical medical treatment.
The site focuses on two problems:

the inability of standard medicine to cure a supposedly bacterial infection with antibiotics, and
the suspicion that more than a bacterium is involved.

Over the course of many years of suffering from Lyme disease, of using prescribed treatments without cure, of very much research and experiment, we arrived at two conclusions:

Parasites, of a non-bacterial nature, are part of the illness, and
pure salt and Vitamin C in combination turned everything around and offered hope.

We were so pleased, and astounded, with our success we decided to bring this discovery to others, wanting nothing but to conquer this illness in our own lives as well as to help others. We are, other than the Lyme, no different from other people. We are not immune to earning money to defray our costs, nor are we immune to the pride that comes when people give us positive feedback, even at times thanking us. But our goal was, and remains, simple: to beat the damn disease.
We also get the occasional requests from others who wish to use pictures and words from our site on their own websites, invariably sites which are commercial and whose owners hope to earn money off the treatment protocol we developed. Lymephotos.com is a non-commercial site that is offered simply and straightforwardly enough to be of help to sufferers. We don't begrudge anyone the opportunity to make money but the site contains our copyrighted words, pictures and treatment. If making money had been a goal we would have tried doing it from day one. So, just in case the information on the site is unclear we feel we must add the following:

The Salt-Vitamin C treatment protocol was created and developed by individuals at lymephotos.com. This is demonstrable in fact and in law.
Other than buying the salt and Vitamin C, there isno need to spend a penny to learn and use the treatment protocol.
Any suggestion, implication or statement of supposed connections between lymephotos.com or the treatment protocol any other websites or persons not with lymephotos.com are untrue and must not occur; otherwise, such website owners must be prepared to retract the same.
All the contents, including the pictures, on lymephotos.com are copyrighted and cannot be reproduced elsewhere in any form. This is basic copyright law and is explicitly stated on the site.
As a matter of more or less settled case law, links on websites to other unaffiliated sites is legal. Lymephotos.com neither invites, endorses nor condemns such linkages on other sites to our site. But we do not allow reproduction of our contents on other sites or even offsite reproduction and use, for example, in periodicals. We are not affiliated with any other website. If a website owner wants our pictures or information made available to their visitors they should simply refer them to lymephotos.com. We are only a click away!
Lymephotos.com is not a business. It produces no, zero, zilch income and this was by design. We have no connections to, do not endorse, and do not really enjoy others trying to profit monetarily from our work. Our site exists only to inform and help. If we change our policy you will find such changes prominently and plainly stated on this site itself. And if you have any ideas for how we might alter our site to help you feel free to write!

***************************

3. PRINTABLE Salt and Vitamin C PROTOCOL:

http://lymephotos.com/printableprotocol.html

The Salt and Vitamin C Treatment
The Essential Treatment is basically

Body weight in pounds/10 = total daily consumption in grams, so
1 gram of Salt, and
1 gram of Vitamin C
for each 10 pounds of body weight.
Use pure salt (sodium chloride) without any additives such as
aluminum
silica, or
iodine

If you use powdered salt or Vitamin C be aware that
1 teaspoon (tsp) = 5 grams, thus
1 tablespoon (tbs) = 15 grams.

One should space out these into three or more doses each day.
For example, a 150 pound individual would swallow 15 grams
of each in total as
5 grams of each in the morning,
5 grams of each at midday and
5 grams of each in the evening.

Total daily consumption should not exceed
18 grams of each per day.

Drink lots of water.

High doses can be very hard on the stomach.
Experiment; start with lower doses, such as
3 grams each 5 times a day
to get your daily total.
Again, drink plenty of water.

Treatment protocol developed by individuals at lymephotos.com
© 2006-2007 lymephotos.com

***************************

http://www.lymephotos.com/theory/index.html
Why This Works

Our theory is that due to the decreased consumption of salt in our daily diets, we have allowed the invasion of parasites into our bodies and those of our pets and livestock. Over the centuries, man has traditionally consumed approximately 20 grams of salt daily. The only time, other than current day, that man's consumption has drastically decreased was during the Medieval Ages, when the landlords deprived the poor of salt, and the Black Death ravaged the population. Salt is an ancient bactericide, and killer of many of man's pathogens. For centuries, twenty grams of salt daily was the average intake due to the way meats were cured and foods were preserved. Man certainly lived a more outdoorsman's lifestyle, yet there was no mysterious illness. Was it the presence of sodium chloride in his body that prevented Lyme from occurring? Lyme was first documented in the 1970's. It is around the same time we were inundated with the "No Salt Diet" craze. For years Japan had no cases of Lyme disease, and only recently with the new low salt soy sauce have cases been documented. As far as our animals go, cows were always given large blocks of salt licks, which were pure sodium chloride. The old ways protected our livestock from many pathogens that are coming into focus in today's society. Just recently, these blocks have become mineralized salt licks with minerals, medicines, and vitamins, that manufacturers claim is what our livestock need. They actually need the sodium chloride. This may explain the recent appearance of new illnesses such as Lyme, Mad Cow, and other parasitic illnesses among our livestock. They crave the sodium chloride. It is a natural instinct. Just the same way that a hunter knows that if he puts out a block of salt, the deer will come. Bear reportedly tear the bark off fallen trees to lick salt. There are salt caves in Africa that draw herds of elephants at night, and the mothers break off chucks of salt and fed it to their young. Maybe it is time we take a lesson from the animals. Eat more salt!

http://www.lymephotos.com/lastword/index.html

Insects, arachnids, and ticks carry many different types of bacteria, viruses, nematodes, and nematomorphs. We have found many strange things, which we have tried to explain. We must say we are not medical professionals. We were just desperate people looking to get better. We have lost all faith in the medical profession. We were tired of having doors closed in our faces. We researched, contemplated, and came up with an idea. Research the late, great Linus Pauling. He took at least 18,000 mg of vitamin C every day. We tried to read everything we could about Lyme disease. Supposedly cows somehow beat Lyme disease. We considered, why cows,why not other animals? Cows love salt. Humans consume less salt today than they ever have. Early Americans consumed approximately 20 grams a day. The consumption has been drastically decreasing with each decade. Could it be that the decrease in salt consumption has allowed these new illness, such as Lyme, Chronic Fatique Syndrome,Fibromyalgia, Alzheimer's Disease, and Gulf War Syndrome to flourish. Now just lately, the whole salt scare has reversed and the researchers admit that they were wrong. So go ahead and shake that salt! As far as treatment goes, the results were forthcoming with the taking of 8 grams or more. We have actually increased to as much as 24 grams, but find that no one really wants to take that many pills in one day. Remember it is a one-two punch: the treatment is both salt and vitamin C. After years of suffering, finally life is back to normal. We still do not know if organisms lie dormant in our body; therefore, the treatment continues, simply as maintenance. The extreme pain no longer exists. The knot on the side of the neck is gone. We are at peace. We wish you all good health! Feel free to contact us with your opinions and questions. Though we may not be able to answer each one individually, we will post findings as they come. Hang in there and think positive thoughts.

***************************

3. NEGATIVE ION THERAPY

I HAVE DONE SO MUCH ON THIS ALSO, I WILL SEND A FEW POSTS, AND YOU CAN FWD THEM TO HER AS YOU SEE FIT)

http://www.quantumbalancing.com/negative_ions.htm
Positive Ions versus Negative Ions
Healthy Places?
In recent past years you were able to go to a natural area of high negative ionization such as forests, mountains, beaches, and waterfalls. These were considered healthy places. All of that has changed. The government and military aerosol (chemtrail) activity in the atmosphere, over our cities and world has damaged and negated the ability of natural resources to produce healthy negative ions as before. The total effect is a great increase in positive ions on and around your body and in your total living environment.
All things, in the past, that had impact on natural environmental production of negative ions, for the well being of all kinds of life forms, is not of great consequence in today's military chem-trail world. The military activity in the atmosphere ultimately has a lethal, destructive effect on the production of negative ions - the same negative ions humans and other life forms depend on for their very survival.
Weather and atmosphere is important in the production of negative ions. The Navy RFMP/ VTRPE chem-trail program uses a barium salt mixture aerosol in the atmosphere we breathe. The Navy program started over four years ago and hundreds of tons of barium salt has been sprayed into our air. You cannot make negative ions in a barium salt atmosphere that is radiated and contains an electrolyte. There are more factors making positive ions than there are factors making negative ions.
We are coming into a time when all living life forms and our farm soil will require negative ions to survive. Negative ions in the air decay within a few seconds of being created.
We have attempted to give you an understanding of the situation as we see it. If this situation does not change, every living creature on the earth will ultimately be effected. We believe the total situation before us does not have a good solution. We do not believe the government or military is deliberately attempting to hurt the people, but they have few options to the problems they face. We see mismanagement on a global scale, first expressed in illegal behavior and deeds.
Again, lack of negative ions and excessive positive ions cause illness. Negative ions can be used to treat illness and improve health.
1. Arthritis symptoms, hands, feet, knees, neck, symptoms may come and go, positive ions.
2. Joint disease, positive ions.
3. High blood pressure, positive ions.
4. Cancer, conditions set up by positive ions.
5. Sinusitis, positive ions.
6. Pulmonary tuberculosis, positive ions.
7. Peripheral neuritis. diseases of the peripheral nervous system, positive ions.
8. Stress symptoms, positive ions.
9. Negative ions can help kill bacteria and viruses. Positive ions encourage.
10. Mental instability, psychosis, mania, rage, clouded thinking with positive ions.
11. Pulmonary emphysema, positive ions.
12. Pneumonia, laryngitis, positive ions.
13. Dry hacking cough, positive ions.
14. Respiratory illness, positive ions.
15. Allergies / hay fever, positive ions.
16. Depression, suicidal thoughts, psychosis, mania, positive ions.
17. Nausea, general malaise, positive ions.
18. Road rage, anger, shooting rage, positive ions.
19. Asthma, positive ions.
20. Negative ions are as necessary as water and air to humans, animals and soil.
Our body systems will not adequately function without negative ions. Negative ions promote healing and good health to the total body and are utilized by all body systems.

***************************

4. OXYGENATION: CAN'T HURT

I WILL FWD AN ARTICLE

5. COLLOIDAL SILVER:
DITTO: CAN'T HURT
WRITTEN LOTS, ASK IF ANY ?S
I WOULD USE BUNCHES, A QUART A DAY OF THE
10PPM STUFF WERE IT ME...

6. DETOX!!! SWEAT LODGE // INFRARED SAUNA

ALWAYS GREAT THERAPY

7. MY ENERGY BALANCING SYSTEM:

8. DR SUNSHINE, DR FRESH AIR, DR EXERCISE!!!

DITTO: CAN'T HURT

4. ****COPD DISEASE & A SALT PIPE****

1. COPD DISEASE & A SALT PIPE:

http://www.brighthub.com/health/alternative-medicine/reviews/24591.aspx
My Personal Experience Using The Salt Inhaler
First, I have to say that I in no way am recommending or advising anyone to discontinue medications that they have been prescribed. Every person is different and what works for one person will work differently in another. With that said, I was diagnosed with COPD in 2005. From that time on, I spent a great deal of time and money going to the doctor and getting tests run, prescriptions filled and being sick. From the time that I was diagnosed until two years later in 2007, I was given numerous rounds of antibiotics and steroids for bronchial infection after bronchial infection. I was given various types of inhalers and breathing treatments to prevent further infections. I was taking three different medications daily and at least once a month I would get an infection that would require the antibiotics and steroids and often a couple of days in the hospital.
At this time, breathing was difficult, fatigue was overwhelming and the pain in my lungs was unbearable much of the time. I became unable to work and quickly filed for disability, which I was denied after a year of waiting. I was forty years old and when my lung function was tested for the disability hearing, I was told I had only 16% lung function, the lungs of a 99 year old (that was as high as their test would go) and that I needed a lung transplant. I spent most of my time in bed and my four children were learning to live without me in their lives.
Eventually, I lost my insurance and could no longer afford to go to the doctor. I ran out of all my medications and my doctor would not refill my prescriptions without me first coming in and having blood work run again. A new doctor would have been even more expensive. I sat back to wait for the next infection that was sure to come and assumed that the only choice that I would have would be to go to the emergency room if it got too bad.

Then I found the Himalayan Salt Inhaler that claimed that it would clean the junk out of my lungs. I was skeptical but felt it couldn't hurt anything and if it was a waste of time and money, it would still have been much less money wasted than if I had gone to yet another doctor's appointment and had more blood tests and chest x-rays. So, I ordered the inhaler. When I received the inhaler the instructions said to use the inhaler for 15-20 minutes per day for the best results so I immediately began to use it. I made it about five minutes the first day I tried it. I thought there is no way I am going to sit here breathing into this thing for 20 minutes when it seems to be a scam. It is just this ceramic thing with some holes in the bottom and if you shake it, you can hear the Himalayan salt shaking around in there. I thought I had totally wasted my money.
Until I woke up the next morning to find that my chest was not nearly as tight as it normally was, I was easily coughing and could literally feel the stuff loosening and breaking up in my chest when I coughed.
Less than one year later, I was still on no medications without any further occurrences of bronchitis but needed to have another pulmonary lung function test for disability. At that time, the test showed I had 58% lung function and it is now up to 75% lung function. I am fully functional again and no longer need disability. I spend my time living my life and enjoying my children and for 15-20 minutes everyday, I take the time I need for me to use my salt inhaler and enjoy some quiet time alone just breathing.

http://www.kokopelliswellness.com/saltpipe.htm.






1. SALT PIPES

1. best (my favorite from Lucky Vitamins)






Zoom View - Salitair

http://www.luckyvitamin.com/p-26911-squip-salitair
Retail Price: $39.99
LuckyVitamin: $24.42
.

2. Make one from PVC, an old salt shaker (Your local Golden Corral might save the disposable shakers they use, as they throw them away, so this is a green thing; ask them if they will recycle!!!

Push hard on one side of the bottom and it will pop down & rotate. Dump out table salt, put in an ounce of sea salt, and with it upside down, inhale through your mouth, and exhale through your nose. Ten minutes of that will help and possibly relieve symptoms of asthma, bronchitis, whooping cough, COPD, (has restored lungs when nothing else would) and
basically any respiratory transmitted disease.

2. SALINE / COLLOIDAL SILVER NEBULIZERS

Many people believe that nebulizing is going to be critical for good health, as in life-critical, so you should get and know how to use ultrasonic nebulizers and humidifiers.
 During the last Whooping Cough epidemic (unreported) here, I came up with www.silvermedicine.org/nebulizer2.html who used oxygen to run an airbrush with Colloidal Silver in it. An oil-less compressor, like an airbrush compressor, will also work. That is basically what nebulizers were for so long: tiny compressors pushing air through a misting nozzle. Now you can get much simpler ultrasonic nebbies. They are silent.
This related post, with Steve Barwick of http://www.thesilveredge.com/index.shtml is a good article about neutralizing with colloidal silver. It has a basic introduction, is basically supportive of the therapy, but it also points out some caveats: that truthfully, there have been no studies on it, and to be cautious and informed on the procedure.
I would say that I am pretty sure that nobody ever had repercussions from inhaling ocean mist, or salt mine air, and that therefore, sea salt inhalation via a Salt Pipe, aka a Salt Inhaler, and saline nebulization, might prove to be much better in the long run, and very possibly more effective as well. Salt Caves, & Speleotherapy is huge in Europe; salt miners & sailors rarely get any kind of lung infections.
(see below)

Colloidal Silver & Oxygen / Ultrasonic Nebulizers
Medical Oxygen Nebulizer for Colloidal Silver
Colloidal Silver Airbrush Oxygen Nebulizer

I recently tried a battery operated (2 AA only) Nebulizer. It is superbly crafted and at $69.95 free shipping, is less than half the price of a comparative Omron (hospital type brand) ($160.00). It uses the exact same mesh type technology. I love it, and got it for off grid, Amish type lifestyles to be able to use. It can be used for saline and colloidal silver as well.
BTW, the 25.00 one from overseas is junk.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Mist-P...754?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc2df449a
Mini-Mist Portable Nebulizer -Vibrating Mesh Technology

I also have bought several ultrasonic Humidifiers which we use as Nebulizers: pretty much the same thing, just lots cheaper. So, they do not have a mouthpiece; just hold it close to the person's mouth.
The humidifier is 12 volt, and runs off 110 volt and 12 volt, and comes with both adapters. It also is a very well made awesome unit.
The price difference between the two? Windchaser is $10.99 with free shipping, so buy a case of them, and sell them to friends & family. Most people off-grid folks, even Amish, have a 12 volt battery around, even a solar panel or two running the electric fence, or their business scale (The first Amish guy I showed it to had a car battery under the counter running his pretty azure colored background digital scale sitting right in front of me on the counter):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Windcha...463?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519cbd1957
NEW! Windchaser Ultrasonic Home/Office/Car Humidifier

Re: How Do You Avoid Panic?/lymes
Posted by: "Debra Johnson" [email protected] hsmom411
Wed May 23, 2012 4:37 am (PDT)

My hubby and 4 of my 8 children have had lymes. All treated with antibiotics and are okay now. They were all very sick when they had it. One daughter couldn't even get out of bed,she lost weight, it was awful. I have been bitten several times, as we live in the woods, and I have even developed the bulls-eye ring, but no other symptoms ever came about. That was 2 yrs ago. I have heard it can lay dormant, but not sure. We check for ticks all the time, and try to get them off right away. There are also many other diseases that ticks can carry....I hate them.
deb


----------



## Country Living

That's way too long for me to read.... do you have a summary or is the main purpose of the post to sell something? I'm not being a smarta$$... I just don't read such long posts interspersed with website links. Maybe I'm the only one......


----------



## jeremiyah

I understand...I put hundreds of hours into researching, processing, collating, distilling, compiling and giving away what is millions of dollars worth of information...free...to try to save peoples lives.
I will try to condense / distill this. It is a mess, I know, and if I can, I will fix it, but just wanted to get it out, as none of us know how much time we have left...but is worth your life to read it. Your choice....

Look at it in sections;

salt pipe,
salt & Vitamin C

etc

I am done fer t'night...



jeremiyah


----------



## drfacefixer

*another great infomercial*



jeremiyah said:


> I understand...I put hundreds of hours into researching, processing, collating, distilling, compiling and giving away what is millions of dollars worth of information...free...to try to save peoples lives.
> 
> jeremiyah


Maybe I misread, but it seemed you were trying to sell a bunch of stuff. You do realize that 
1. ozone - while smelling good and clean - breaks down into oxygen and free radicals - which are highly dammaging to living issues, hence why the healthiest foods are full of antioxidants
2. Nebulizers are great, but having your family all suck off the same humidifier when they aren't feeling well, seems like a greatway to save a buck and spread millions of germs. 
3. You can get ions from rubbing a balloon on your head or dragging your feet on carpet, why don't you just tell people to do that if it works wonders?

Not trying to be a jerk, but most of this is 1) millions of people are wrong 2) this one guy said this 3) here is a statement from one person that said it worked 1+2+3 = this stuff must be the Godsend that modern society has no clue about. it seems like you have spent hundred of hours collecting the internets versions of infomercials.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan

Jeremiyah,

Whilst your posts are full of great information that is important to know sometimes there is alot of filler so i agree with CountryLiving.

For example with this post all most of us wanted to read was the 22 uses but there is so much other stuff thrown in its hard to even find the 22 uses. There is enough different information for 4 separate posts at least.

And if your giving folks a great deal on salt why not put a post in the appropriate section.

Please dont take this as an insult or sign of unappreciation for the hard work and effort you are putting in to educate people. I just feel you will reach more people if you format your posts and keep on subjects a little more. 

Cheers


----------



## cnsper

Man I was expecting to see a list like this

Eggs
Tomatoes
Beer
Bacon Curing
Potatoes (fries)
soup
tequila
slugs
meat
hides
trespasser wounds etc. on down the line


----------



## jeremiyah

*Abridged Version) MY 22 USES FOR SALT*



jeremiyah said:


> I understand...I will try to condense / distill this.
> It is a mess, I know, and if I can, I will fix it, but just wanted to get it out, as none of us know how much time we have left...but is worth your life to read it. Your choice....
> 
> jeremiyah


 I apologize to everyone. I C&Pd a post sent a year ago to local folks. 
I was not intending to sell anything -other than letting you know about good products and where to buy them. Salt is not a product you ship around the country cheaply -much better to look up a local dealer: http://www.seaagri.com/
http://www.seaagri.com/distributors.htm

The most important thing, perhaps in the post, was the concept of a Salt Pipe. That was the most important thing I wanted to get out there.
I will do a separate post on that. If you do not read anything except the bit at the bottom about salt pipes, and watch the one video, please do that.
It is the cheapest, most effective measure which can protect the largest number of people, I think I have seen.

A Salt Pipe can be carried 24/7, and will do the same thing, if not more, as a Jet saline nebulizer; ie, stop dead in its tracks, any respiratory transmitted disease. 
Considering BOA troops are practicing jamming Americans faces in Anthrax dust (a respiratory transmitted disease) and the number of "Pandemic of the Week" THAT ARE GOING AROUND, IT WOULD BE WISE TO PLAN AHEAD AND HAVE A SIMPLE, CHEAP DEVICE ON HAND TO PREVENT THE SPREAD OF INFECTIOUS DISEASES.

*1. MY 22 USES FOR SALT WHICH ADD
GREATLY TO ITS INVESTMENT VALUE

...SOMEONE ASKED WHAT SALT IS USED FOR...

KITCHEN USE: 
1.FOR FOOD & 2. COOKING, 3. CANNING,
4. FERMENTATION & PRESERVE FOOD OF ALL KINDS, 5. SALT HIDES,
6. SALT MEATS...

AGRICULTURAL USE: 
7. ANIMAL STOCK SALT, 8. FOLIAR SPRAY, 9. COMPOST TEA AND 10. BROADCAST FERTILIZER IN: 11. PASTURES, 12. GARDENS,
13. ORCHARDS, 14. VINEYARDS, 15. AQUAPONICS / SEA-PONICS...FOR AGRICULTURAL USE, PLEASE JUST GO TO
http://www.seaagri.com/applications.htm

MEDICINAL USE: 
16. BLOOD REPLENISHER, 17. SALT PIPES, ie Salt Inhalers 18. SALT MASKS AND 19. SALT FANS, 20. SALINE NEBULIZERS, ETC ETC AD INFINATUM...MORE BELOW...
(NEW ONE SOMEONE POINTED OUT; SALTING THE WOUNDS OF TRESPASSERS -FOR HEALING OR INTERROGATION?)

MONETARY USE:
21. BARTER & 22. TRADE...IN SHORT, IT IS MONEY. 
IN TIMBUKTU, A MAJOR TRADE ROUTE CITY, SALT OFTEN WAS WORTH MORE THAN GOLD. 
I am not aware of any other product or commodity which has that distinction.
People are paid a salary, as the Roman soldiers often were, 
"he is worth his salt"
"ye are the salt of the earth" ETC

Salt is such a precious commodity, but in our modern age, we are utterly oblivious to its true worth and value.*

*
Stockpiling back a bag in with the family food storage here and there from those orders could be the critical difference for many families. When you consider the use of Salt Pipes, Salt Masks, and Nebulizers, to prevent the spread of respiratory transmitted diseases, A 50 pound bag will go a long way in event of a pandemic!!! IT WILL BE WORTH ITS WEIGHT IN GOLD!!!
A man was talking to me about the use of salt in saline nebulizers, and salt inhalers, and actually said: -salt is worth more than gold right now-.
Most families consider a pound of salt a lot, so I do not kid myself that many will stockpile it because it is an intelligent investment, like buying gold and silver, guns, ammo, food, etc. The words will always ring in my ears:
"Buy Bibles, Beans, Bandages, Bullets: in that order folks, in that order.
Buy Bibles, Beans, Bandages, Bullets." -John Trochman, Militia of Montana.
Salt is a major factor in three of those categories: spiritual health, food and medicine, so encourage families to set aside, and storehouse at least one 50 # bag for "survival purposes."
Unfortunately for many people, it will someday be too late to do what may well could have save thousands, if not millions of lives.*

*SALT IS CHEAP NOW. DIRT CHEAP. IT WILL NOT BE LATER.
SO GET IT NOW.
I HAVE MANY TIMES MORE INVESTED IN SALT THAN IN SILVER... IN TRUTH ABOUT 50,000 TIMES MORE IF YOU CONSIDER HOW MUCH I HAVE MANAGED TO GET INTO PEOPLE'S HOMES WHO LIVE IN MY COUNTY.
ALL I CAN SAY IS, BUY WHAT YOU CAN. SELL WHAT YOU CAN TO FRIENDS / FAMILY. IT IS ONE OF THE MOST BASIC, MOST CRUCIAL, NECESSARY, "NON-DISCRETIONARY" SUBSTANCES ON EARTH, AND WE ARE SO ABYSMALLY IGNORANT OF HOW LIFE-CRITICAL IT IS.
IT IS LIFE --FOR PEOPLE, FOR PLANTS, FOR ANIMALS, BECAUSE WE ARE ALL 70% WATER, THE SAME AS THE WATER CONTENT OF THE EARTH, AND WE ALL NEED MINERALS, MICRO-MINERALS, AND SALT IS THE PERFECT BALANCE OF THOSE LIFE-CRITICAL MINERALS. IT IS "BLOOD COCKTAIL" FOR HEMORRHAGING MOTHERS, OR ANYONE ELSE WHO HAS LOST BLOOD. BLOOD IS ONE ATOM DIFFERENT FROM CHLOROPHYLL, PERHAPS, BUT SALT IS THE GREATEST, NATURAL, READILY AVAILABLE, BLOOD REPLENISHER.
THERE IS A REASON THAT MESSIAH DESCRIBED HIS FOLLOWERS AS BEING "THE SALT OF THE EARTH." THEY ARE LIFE PRESERVERS, AND SALT WILL PRESERVE YOUR FOOD, YOUR LIVES, AND YOUR ANIMALS LIVES.

IF YOU HAVE A FINANCIAL "PORTFOLIO," THEN CONSIDER WISELY, MAKING SALT A PART OF THAT INVESTMENT EXPENDITURE.
FOR THE LOW INVESTMENT AMOUNT LEVEL AT PRESENT, I WOULD SAY BE SURE THAT YOU HAVE ABOUT FOUR TIMES THE CURRENT MONETARY VALUE IN SALT THAN I DO IN GOLD AND SILVER. I DO. I WOULD SPEND GOLD OR SILVER TO BUY SALT IF I HAD VERY MUCH IN METALS.
YOU CANNOT PRESERVE LIFE, MEAT, FOODS, HIDES, OR SEASON FOOD (WITHOUT WHICH PEOPLE WILL DIE) WITH GOLD. SILVER WILL HELP WITH COLLOIDAL SILVER, SO IT WILL DOUBLE AS MEDICINAL AND MONETARY USAGE ALSO, SAME AS SALT. GOLD WILL BE AS WORTHLESS AS IT WAS IN GERMANY: "THE GARDEN WAS WORTH MORE THAN THE GOLD." PEOPLE WITH GOLD WERE SENT ON DOWN THE ROAD...

LISTEN TO DR JOEL WALLACH:
DEAD DOCTORS DON'T LIE

http://www.kingmaker.net/DeadDoctorstxt.html

http://www.majesticearth-minerals.com/default.php

MINERALS GIVE LIFE. AFTER MANY AUTOPSIES, HE CONCLUDED THAT EVERY DEATH WAS NOT DUE TO OLD AGE, DISEASES, ETC, BUT MINERAL (SALT, WHICH IS WHAT HE SELLS) DEFICIENCY.
"WILL WORK FOR SALT" ) ...
FOR SEA AGRI / SEA-90 SEA SALT
"DON'T THINK THAT YOU "HAVE TO" BUY SALT!!!
LOOK ON IT AS THE MOST INTELLIGENT AND PROFITABLE
INVESTMENT YOU WILL EVER MAKE IN YOUR LIFE!!!"*

*Salt Pipe:*

1. BUY ONE:
http://www.healthguideinfo.com/health-books-and-product-reviews/p24591/

http://www.luckyvitamin.com/p-26911-squip-salitair

2. MAKE ONE:
Make one from from PVC, or from an old Vitamin Bottle by punching holes in the bottom with a corn cob skewer, etc, or use an old salt shaker (Your local Golden Corral, etc might save the disposable shakers they use, as they throw them away, so this is a green thing; ask them if they will recycle and if you can have the old ones!) Or Just buy a case from them. There are 48 in a case. If you paid .25, .50, even a buck apiece, it would be well worth it for their intrinsic value as a salt pipe.

Push hard on one side of the bottom and it will pop down & rotate. Dump out table salt, put in an ounce of course crystal sea salt, and with it upside down, inhale through your mouth, and exhale through your nose. Ten minutes of that will help and possibly relieve symptoms of asthma, bronchitis, whooping cough, COPD, (has restored lungs when nothing else would) and
possibly any respiratory transmitted disease.

The best way to keep your own loved ones well, is by helping to keep as many people around your loved ones well, in as big a circle as possible. 
Salt shaker salt pipes would allow you to do that.
"AN OUNCE OF PREVENTION IS WORTH A POUND OF CURE."
Likewise, and many will find the several truths of this one too late:
"THE BEST DEFENSE IN HARD TIMES IS A WELL FED NEIGHBOR."

Hence, my signature line:

..............................."A good
...................man draws a circle around
...............himself and cares for those within
.............- his woman, his children. Other men
...........draw -a -larger -circle -and bring -within
..........their -brothers and sisters. But -some -men
.........have -a -greater -destiny. -They -must -draw
..........around -themselves a circle -that -includes
...........many, many more. Your father was one
..............of -those men. -You -must -decide
.................for yourself whether -you -are
....................as well." -- -Tic Tic,
...........................10,000 B.C.






jeremiyah


----------



## Gians

The first food items I stored were salt and sugar, excellent trade items if needed and can always use what's not traded. I'm in the suburbs so I'm ignorant about salt and livestock...other than knowing they need it. The part about SEA-90 and compost was interesting, but I've got red wigglers doing most of my work and not so sure how they'd like it. Sounds like a good product for those that need it.


----------



## jeremiyah

Gians said:


> The first food items I stored were salt and sugar, excellent trade items if needed and can always use what's not traded. I'm in the suburbs so I'm ignorant about salt and livestock...other than knowing they need it. The part about SEA-90 and compost was interesting, but I've got red wigglers doing most of my work and not so sure how they'd like it. Sounds like a good product for those that need it.


Just look at the Applications page; http://www.seaagri.com/applications.htm. The worms, microbes, fungi, thrive on a proper addition of micro-nutrients; think of it as mineral supplementation instead of as salt. If you have livestock, just put it out for them as free choice minerals. Let them do the work and spread it for you.

jeremiyah


----------



## Laura

*Thanks*

Good information.Thanks!!!!


----------



## tsrwivey

The first rule in medicine is to do no harm, so the first thing you need to learn is how to not make your patient worse. The lungs are considered sterile & thus you never want to introduce anything into the lungs that is not sterile. We nebulize *sterile* normal saline (roughly the same ph as your body) & *sterile* hypersaline (saltier than your body) for patients with respiratory problems to thin their mucus & make it easier to cough up. I assure you they still catch common colds, flu, etc. & there's no way either would protect anyone from the life-threatening viruses or bacteria.

Here is the research from the Cystic Fibrosis Foundation on the use of saline & it's consistent with what I see with my patients:
Hypertonic Saline Therapy for CF: http://www.cff.org/treatments/Therapies/Respiratory/HypertonicSaline/
*Is It Right for You?

The Cystic Fibrosis Foundation funded a study in Australia to find out if inhaling a mist of hypertonic saline twice a day would help people with cystic fibrosis (CF). Hypertonic saline is extra-salty water that is sterile, so there are no germs in it. Because CF airways are known to lack enough salt and water, researchers thought a hypertonic saline mist would help clear the thick mucus from the lungs.

The results of this study were first presented at the 2004 North American Cystic Fibrosis Conference and now have been published in the New England Journal of Medicine with another article on the same topic from the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill. This fact sheet will help you learn about this the Australian study. Please talk with your CF care center team to see if a hypertonic saline treatment should be added to your or your child's routine CF care.

People in the study were put into one of two groups. One group inhaled normal saline that was a 0.9% salt solution. The other group inhaled hypertonic saline that was a 7% salt solution. Both groups inhaled a bronchodilator drug (to open airways) then inhaled a sterile salt-water mist using a nebulizer twice a day for a year. During the study, the patients and investigators did not know who was inhaling normal saline and who was inhaling hypertonic saline. Patients were watched closely for any health benefits or any problems while inhaling either solution.

What were the results of the trial?

Both groups had better lung function during the study. However, those taking hypertonic saline had even better lung function than the people taking normal saline. Also, it was found that the people in the hypertonic saline group had fewer lung infections than the other group.

Were there any side effects?

The side effects that were noted by some people included coughing more, sore throat and chest tightness. (It is known that hypertonic saline can irritate the airways.) Your CF care center team may want you to take your first dose of hypertonic saline while at the care center. This is to ensure your or your child's lungs will not have problems from hypertonic saline.

Is hypertonic saline right for me or my child?

Your CF care team can help answer this question. Knowing who was chosen for the clinical trial might help you decide if hypertonic saline is right for you or your child. The people with CF in the study were 6 years old and older and had mild-to-moderate lung disease. People with Burkholderia cepacia lung infection were not included in the study. Your CF care team can provide you with more information and may do some tests (sputum cultures) to see if hypertonic saline is right for you or your child.

Who should take hypertonic saline?

We do not know if hypertonic saline is safe for everyone. We do know that people who are 6 years of age and older, or who have an FEV1 greater than or equal to 40% predicted might be able to take hypertonic saline. Before it can be prescribed, your CF care team will assess you or your child.

Can I make my own hypertonic saline to inhale?

To help prevent any germs from getting into your or your child's lungs, and to make sure the solution contains the right amount of salt, we it is strongly recommended that you only use hypertonic saline prepared by from a pharmacy. Ask your CF care center team which pharmacy in your area can fill a prescription for inhaled hypertonic saline.

The CF Services Pharmacy, a national mail order pharmacy, also can supply hypertonic saline with a doctor's prescription. Also, do not forget to clean and disinfect your nebulizer. If you have questions about nebulizer care, ask your CF care team or read "Respiratory: Stopping the Spread of Germs."

How much hypertonic saline will be taken?

In the study, 4 mL of hypertonic saline was inhaled twice a day. A Pari PARI LC Plus® jet nebulizer and a PariPARI Proneb® Turbo compressor were used to inhale hypertonic saline during the study. Your CF doctor will prescribe how much and how often you should take hypertonic saline. Ask your CF care team whether you can use your nebulizer and compressor.

If hypertonic saline is added to my or my child's CF care, should other drugs be stopped?

Hypertonic saline is one more helpful "tool" in CF care. It may be used as a part of your or your child's regular CF treatment. It is not meant to replace other proven treatments. Do not stop any therapy before you talk with your CF care team. It is always a good idea to talk about all of your therapies with your CF care team to make sure that you or your child are always getting the proper treatment.

Can I save time and mix my other inhaled medications with hypertonic saline?

You should not mix any other medications with hypertonic saline. Unless your CF doctor or therapist tells you to do it, do not put two medications into your nebulizer at the same time.

What is in the future for hypertonic saline and CF?

We need to improve our understanding of how hypertonic saline is to be used. For example, we need to know if a different nebulizer would work better. Also, we need to find out if people who are sicker or younger than 6 years of age will benefit by taking hypertonic saline.
*

Here is information on how to sterilize breathing treatment equipment (please excuse my patient's notes)

Any real research on the topic of the use of saline in the respiratory track would've turned up the cautions of making sure the saline & equipment are sterile & definitely wouldn't have presented it as a preventative for a deadly bacteria or virus. Anyone with a mere 6 months experience treating patients using saline would laugh at the thought of using it in such a way. Using unsterile saline &/or unsterile equipment can result in you actually introducing a pathogen into your patient's lungs & causing their illness!!!


----------



## MCNSemperFi

tsrwivey said:


> Any real research on the topic of the use of saline in the respiratory track would've turned up the cautions of making sure the saline & equipment are sterile & definitely wouldn't have presented it as a preventative for a deadly bacteria or virus. Anyone with a mere 6 months experience treating patients using saline would laugh at the thought of using it in such a way. Using unsterile saline &/or unsterile equipment can result in you actually introducing a pathogen into your patient's lungs & causing their illness!!!


Just curious. What is your take on the salt pipes? They use sea salt and not saline. Obviously, cleanliness is always crucial. Inhalers aren't going to be sterile given the nature of their use.


----------



## readytogo

*Use It to Clean Also.*

1-Artificial flowers: Place the fake blooms inside a paper bag and pour in salt. Close the bag and shake vigorously. The salt will dislodge accumulated dust and dirt.

2-Glassware: Salt won't scratch the way a scouring pad can. To get out stubborn stains, add some salt for extra abrasion and scrub.

3-Greasy pots and pans: Sprinkle salt on cookware to absorb excess grease. Dump out the salt before washing as usual. (Not recommended for nonstick cookware.)

4-Spills in the oven: If that casserole bubbles over as you take it out of the oven, pour salt on the spill to soak it up. When the oven is cool, wipe with a damp sponge.

5-Stained teacups and coffee mugs: Sprinkle salt on the outside of a lemon peel; rub the affected area till clean.

6-Wooden counters and tables: Cover grease splatters with salt to absorb as much as possible. Wait an hour, then brush away the salt.


----------



## tsrwivey

MCNSemperFi said:


> Just curious. What is your take on the salt pipes? They use sea salt and not saline. Obviously, cleanliness is always crucial. Inhalers aren't going to be sterile given the nature of their use.


Saline is just salt water. Saline is merely a useful, well tolerated tool used in managing chronic lung conditions. It is always used with other medicines & therapies & I've never seen nor heard of it even lessening the need for those medications or therapies. It certainly doesn't cure anything but it does help loosen secretions so we can get them out of the lungs.

I know nothing about a salt inhaler other than what I read in the OP. With the radical claims of it curing COPD being obvious BS, it's hard to take any of his lesser claims seriously. I see no research that he points to nor does he have any personal or professional experience he's using. I would not take a salt shaker that has set on a restaurant table & been touched by dozens of people & put it in my mouth, but to each his own. He says you have to buy the disposable salt shakers to make the inhalers in large quantities. No, you don't. You can buy a single set of them at the dollar store or most grocery stores. Why would you use the disposable ones anyway? Why not just use a shaker that opens for refill on the bottom?


----------



## MCNSemperFi

tsrwivey said:


> I know nothing about a salt inhaler other than what I read in the OP. With the radical claims of it curing COPD being obvious BS, it's hard to take any of his lesser claims seriously. I see no research that he points to nor does he have any personal or professional experience he's using. I would not take a salt shaker that has set on a restaurant table & been touched by dozens of people & put it in my mouth, but to each his own. He says you have to buy the disposable salt shakers to make the inhalers in large quantities. No, you don't. You can buy a single set of them at the dollar store or most grocery stores. Why would you use the disposable ones anyway? Why not just use a shaker that opens for refill on the bottom?


I know what saline is.  I actually wasn't talking about the diy salt inhalers - rather the actual sea salt inhalers. Gag on the table salt thing....


----------



## camo2460

MCNSemperFi said:


> I know what saline is.  I actually wasn't talking about the diy salt inhalers - rather the actual sea salt inhalers. Gag on the table salt thing....


I've never seen one of those, is it a prescription device? How does it work? I think you're right though, a sterile environment would be impossible to maintain, using such a device, and could therefore cause problems.


----------



## Country Living

Does this mean I should be paranoid about using my Neti pot? It's kept sinus infections at bay for the last few years.


----------



## MCNSemperFi

camo2460 said:


> I've never seen one of those, is it a prescription device? How does it work? I think you're right though, a sterile environment would be impossible to maintain, using such a device, and could therefore cause problems.


The sea salt is placed in the bottom of the unit. You inhale (like you would with a regular inhaler) and exhale through your nose. No, it's not a prescription. You can buy them off Amazon or at health food stores. I have one, and it does help. A regular inhaler can't be kept truly sterile either due to the nature of using an inhaler.



> Does this mean I should be paranoid about using my Neti pot? It's kept sinus infections at bay for the last few years.


No, just make sure you're cleaning it properly. I love my Neti pot. Just remember that the Neti pot is not being inhaled. tsrwivey was talking about inhaling into the lungs.


----------

